# E cargo bike/trike setup for shopping and touring



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

I have a 20" folding bike conversion prototype now,it's fine off road riding, intend to upgrade to a longer trip and versatile model: 36V assist pedals dual battery sum up to 40 Ah,200 km range maybe


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

It's about to rain, took an umbrella on the bucket rode to the river band, just back


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Your 36V 40Ah battery is very interesting, 1440Wh can take you quite a ways. Even at 10Wh/km thats 144km, for your 200km range, you'd need to average ~7Wh/km, thats lots of assist, great work out. Looks like a geared 8Fun Bafang motor, a nice little motor for sure. 20" rim could give you a ton of extra torque, thats well needed, especially for the bigger dd motors. Not sure if torque is increased on geared. Easy to find out.
https://www.ebikes.ca/tools/simulator.html
I like the trip sim too, might be useful to you
https://www.ebikes.ca/tools/trip-simulator.html

You may have better luck over at Endless Sphere website, for that conversion. Lots of conversion trikers over there! Everything from mid drives to front hubs and more.

https://endless-sphere.com/forums/
The pedelc forum is good too, its more UK based so if your in the UK thats the ticket for you too. I havent used this forum, but its an option too, https://electricbike.com/forum/


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

matt4x4 said:


> Your 36V 40Ah battery is very interesting, 1440Wh can take you quite a ways. Even at 10Wh/km thats 144km, for your 200km range, you'd need to average ~7Wh/km, thats lots of assist, great work out. Looks like a geared 8Fun Bafang motor, a nice little motor for sure. 20" rim could give you a ton of extra torque, thats well needed, especially for the bigger dd motors. Not sure if torque is increased on geared. Easy to find out.
> https://www.ebikes.ca/tools/simulator.html
> I like the trip sim too, might be useful to you
> https://www.ebikes.ca/tools/trip-simulator.html
> ...


Thanks! since I'm not an E guy, I can only assemble what I got in the market, the basic motor and battery with controller were supplied by a trader now


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

MTB Modified


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Stealth power wheels GIF
https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=C709...2571B!1394&parId=C7097D366F32571B!149&o=OneUp


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

A new modified bike, 48V 500W,17AH+16Ah batteries























I met a tank M24 I used to drive in army


----------

